# Amiga Spiele Grafiken - Wie wurden die gefertigt?



## asm (3. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal wissen, wie die Grafiker/Spieledesigner damals Grafiken für die AMIGA Spiele
kreiert haben.
Der Amiga konnte ja schon mehr Farben gleichzeitig darstellen, als der C64.
Dennoch war die Farbanzahl ja sehr begrenzt.
Daher wollte ich mal wissen, wie die diese knuffigen Grafiken hinbekommen /hergestellt haben - u.a. würde ich gerne einige meiner Bilder ebenso im "Comic-Stil" würd ich fast mal sagen - verfeinern.

Wißt Ihr was ich meine?
Mit normalem Farbenreduzieren (z.B. auf 256 oder 16 ) ist es ja nicht getan. Da sehen die Bilder ja oft einfach nur sehr hart und ungekonnt aus.

Leider hab ich im Moment keine besseren Beispielbilder gefunden - aber





http://www.imagebanana.com/img/kfs3nmil/Prei3.jpg



Hab selber mal probiert, sowas zu erstellen, aber irgendwie sieht das immer ka.... aus ...

ORIGINALBILD
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/sj4j6bfb/Surfer.jpg


Erst auf 256 dann auf 16 Colors reduziert
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/nzii2elu/Surfer256dann16Colors.gif


direkt in 16 Colors konvertiert
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/d1zw1wxj/Surfer16Colorsdirekt.gif

Hab erst eine Layer-Kopie erstellt und dann das neue Layer mit dem Original-Layer per Soft "add/multipliziert" (oder so, k.a. , wie man das nennt - jedenfalls "verrechnet" = kombiniert) und dann auf 16 Farben reduziert
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/8u1t8umi/SurferSoftlayerdann16.gif

Aber so richtig gut sieht das nicht aus.

Was habt Ihr denn für Ideen?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. April 2010)

Hallo,

viele dieser Pixel-Spielegrafiken wurden mit Deluxe Paint am Rechner entworfen. Diesen Stil kann man nicht mit einem einfachen Filter nachahmen, da ist einfach viel Handarbeit gefragt. Du kannst aber mal probieren, bei der Farbreduktion Dithering zu verwenden, vielleicht entspricht das ja eher deinen Vorstellungen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## chmee (3. April 2010)

Sowas nennt man Handarbeit. Ist als grafischer Ableger immer noch aktuell als Pixelstyle, zB

http://io-noi-aldo.sonance.net/blogpix/lovepixel.gif
http://www.highsnobiety.com/uploads/RTEmagicC_eboy_la.jpg.jpg

Vieles erinnert an Lego, irgendwie, aber im Grunde genommen sind es liebevoll -Pixel für Pixel- "gemalte" Bilder. Martin sagte es schon, Dithering ist ein wichtiger Punkt der damaligen Zeit. Einfach mal beim GIF-Export ausproobieren 

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. April 2010)

Schaut so aus, als sei heute mein Videotutorial-Tag.
Viel Spaß und Erkenntnismehrung wünsch ich.
Als Dateianhang findet ihr auch die nötige Amiga Farbtabelle mit 32 Farben.

http://www.lightbox.de/tut/amigafarbtabelle

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. April 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Martin sagte es schon, Dithering ist ein wichtiger Punkt der damaligen Zeit.


Püüh, nicht alles was richtig ist im Photoshop-Forum kommt von Martin 



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Schaut so aus, als sei heute mein Videotutorial-Tag.
> Viel Spaß und Erkenntnismehrung wünsch ich.


Das Einstellung „Pattern“ sieht eher nach Bayer-Dithering aus, Floyd-Steinberg erzeugt i.d.R. nicht so gleichmäßige Strukturen. „Diffusion“ könnte schon eher Floyd-Steinberg sein, aber sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. April 2010)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Das Einstellung „Pattern“ sieht eher nach Bayer-Dithering aus, Floyd-Steinberg erzeugt i.d.R. nicht so gleichmäßige Strukturen.



Hi Matthias,

danke für die Hilfe. Dithern is doch schon länger her bei mir. 
Also bitte an der Stelle des Videos wo ich Floyd-Steinberg sage
einfach mal ganz laut pfeifen, hehe.

Übrigens, falls euch die Farbtabelle nicht zusagt, ihr könnt euch
selbstverständlich auch eigene Farbtabellen erstellen und für
künftige Nutzung speichern.


Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (3. April 2010)

*SCHÄM* Großes 'Tschuldigung - natürlich warst DU gemeint, werter Matthias 

mfg chmee


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. April 2010)

Hi Martin,



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Übrigens, falls euch die Farbtabelle nicht zusagt, ihr könnt euch
> selbstverständlich auch eigene Farbtabellen erstellen und für
> künftige Nutzung speichern.


Woher hast du denn diese Amiga-Farbtabelle bzw. wieso verwendest du gerade diese? Ich habe mal recherchiert und Wikipedia meint, dass man beim Amiga eine beliebige Farbtabelle mit bis zu 32 Farben aus den verfügbaren 4096 Farben zusammenstellen konnte (EHB- und HAM-Modi mal ausgeschlossen). Das heißt also dass man bis zu einem gewissen Grad doch Kontrolle über die Palette hat. Könnte man das mit Photoshop auch simulieren, d.h. eine Auswahl von 32 optimalen Farben aus den 4096 Amiga-Farben treffen?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. April 2010)

Also du hast natürlich auch hier wieder Recht, Matthias. Aber meist war es eben eine Farbtabelle, aus der alle benötigten Farben generiert werden mussten. Ein komplettes Spiel war selten komplett in Rot/Orange/Gelb Tönen gehalten.
Aber man kann definitiv eigene Farbtabellen generieren, übrigens auch in dem Dialog "Für Web & geräte speichern", und dann anschließend als *.act Datei abspeichern.

Woher ich die genutzte Farbtabelle habe? Genau aus der Wikipedia-Seite die du verlinkt hast.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. April 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Also du hast natürlich auch hier wieder Recht, Matthias. Aber meist war es eben eine Farbtabelle, aus der alle benötigten Farben generiert werden mussten. Ein komplettes Spiel war selten komplett in Rot/Orange/Gelb Tönen gehalten.


Schon klar 



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Aber man kann definitiv eigene Farbtabellen generieren, übrigens auch in dem Dialog "Für Web & geräte speichern", und dann anschließend als *.act Datei abspeichern.


Die Frage war ja, ob man Photoshop dazu bringen kann, eine optimale Farbpalette als Auswahl von 32 Farben aus den 4096 möglichen Amiga-Farben zu bestimmen. Man müsste dazu vermutlich erst mal das Bild auf die 4096 Farben reduzieren und dann von da weiter machen. Fragt sich nur wie man das am elegantesten bewerkstelligt. Jeden Kanal in ein einzelnes Bild packen, jeweils auf 16 gleichmäßig verteilte Graustufen reduzieren und wieder zu einem Bild zusammenfügen? Ist jetzt nur so eine Spinnerei von mir, wie man ein Bild am authentischsten „amigafizieren“ könnte.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## chmee (3. April 2010)

> ..wie man ein Bild am authentischsten „amigafizieren“ könnte..


Klingt nach einem kreativen Coding-Quiz #15 

mfg chmee


----------



## bofh1337 (3. April 2010)

ZU den "normalen" Farbspectrum (welches wohl von Modell zu Model unterscheidlich war), gab es ja noch das AGA,- und vieles wurde vermutlich auch mit Sprites gemacht, mit einer Grafikkarte ging es dann ja im Amiga erst so richtig los


----------

